# Screaming Skeleton



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well with 40 days left till the big day I'm scrambling to create last minute props and use the extra motors I have. This is a work in progress and I'm not quite sure if it's going to be animated or not. I call him the Screaming Skeleton for obvious reasons.... Here's what I've got so far:









His head is made up of one of those cheap Target skulls. I paper-mached it to get the longer mouth. The fabric is just creepy cloth and I painted him with black, white, and blue spray paint. Eventually it will be a full size skeleton...hopefully. The rest of the body is a blucky blow mold skeleton painted over and fabric over that. I got the paint and the mouth idea from another young haunter on here but I don't remember who. If anyone knows who I'm talking about, I would love to give him credit where it is due. The next thing I have to do is find the rest of the blucky somewhere in the attic...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It would make a good ground breaker as is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great. I think he'd make a good ground breaker too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Reminds me of the mummy movie. Great Job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be thinking of young haunter Marrow. I think he's done similar long mouthed creatures.

Lovely start on this guy!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> You might be thinking of young haunter Marrow. I think he's done similar long mouthed creatures.
> 
> Lovely start on this guy!


Yup, that's it! Thank you to Marrow for the inspiration and in a way "copying" your style.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with this - looks fantastic. Very tortured........


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Definitely twisted. Can't wait to see the rest!

Any idea how he will be used? Lighted?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lighted, probably with one of those cheep battery-powered leds... very low lighting for sure.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Quick Update*

So I finally found the rest of the blucky except one arm and hand... I don't remember what happened to it but I'll have to go on without it. Here's what I have so far:

























I'm hoping to finish him this weekend and duplicate the skull a couple times for some other props... I'm really liking that skull.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha! I thought I recognised this fellow.
Nice job, he looks pretty damn awesome. I love the creepy cloth finish!

The original prop (named Kutsuu) has been recycled into a groundbreaker with new arms and a whole lot of entrails. But another groundbreaker I have recently finished broke the record for longest mouth...


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool! It will look awesome when it's done!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, here he is! A very cheap and easy prop to make and a big upgrade from a blucky... Marrow, I would love to your record breaking groundbreaker if you have the chance to share


----------

